# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush bie më shpejt në dashuri?

## SweetiePie

Kam vene re se djemte e  thone fjalen "te dua" me shpejt se vajzat. Nuk e di n.q.s e e kane sinqerisht, apo e thone sa per te thene. Si mendoni ju? Kush bije ne dashuri me shpejt, djemte apo vajzat?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Willy

Un si mashkull qe jam mendoj meshkujt, vajzat jan me te komplikuara, kerkojn me shume se ne!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Klevis2000

E di si eshte puna ndoshta djemte bien me shpejte per faktin se Zoti i ka krijuar vajzat me terheqese dhe joshese per dashurine .Porse pytja lart ka dhe nje shpjegim qe vajzat jane me te ndrojtura ne shprehjen e dashurise dhe rrine ne pritje gjithmone.Kurse djemte jane me te guximshem per sa i perket shprehjes dhe kerkeses .Keshtu i ka krijuar Zoti ne natyre te dy palet..Ka dhe raste te vecanta okkk.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Big_Bro

edhe une them qe djemt   bien ne dashuri ......... po kjo eshte se pse mendojne se nuk kane cfare humbin... edhe kur bie mrena e pranon nuk rri tu u mcef ...

gocat edhe me pas ra ne dashuri ohhuuuu duhet shume koh qe ta pranojne

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Naldi

Besoj se nuk jane vetem djemte ata qe e bejne hapin e pare per te shprehur ndjenjat nje vajze...por skeni pare vajzat kur i qepen ndonje djali...(vajzat bien me shpej ne dashuri por nuk e shprehin)...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

varet nga njeriu por gjithashtu mendoj qe djemte bien me shpejt ne dashuri se sa vajzat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Djemt? hmmm, se di, besoj se bashk djemt dhe vajzat bihen me shpejt ne dashuri

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## arkl

Per mua ne kohet e sotme mendoj te dy njesoj.Por mbase ne meshkujt jemi njecik me superior.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## korcarja_16

hej po per te thene "TE DUA" nuk eshte ndonje gje shume e veshtire veret se si e thua me te vertete apo sa per te thene fjale te bukura
leqe ju djemte e thoni gjithmone me te vertete e di une :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## capkeni74

na  mbushet  mendjen
gjithmone  femrat  e  thone  e  para  te  dua
jane  me (sentimentale  dhe  naive  ne  ndjenja)lol
i  thing  soo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mr_Right

Varet se cili eshte me shum ne dashuriu me ate person.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## vajza pa fat

vajzat bjen me  shpejt ne dashuri dhe me shikim e pare te nje mashkulli varet nga shikimi i mashkullit(dhe jo e femres)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

vajzat eshte mendimi im.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

> _Postuar më parë nga SweetiePie_ 
> *Kam vene re se djemte e  thone fjalen "te dua" me shpejt se vajzat. Nuk e di n.q.s e e kane sinqerisht, apo e thone sa per te thene. Si mendoni ju? Kush bije ne dashuri me shpejt, djemte apo vajzat?*


Se njeri thote te dua me perpara, nuk do te thote se ai 
ka rene ne dashuri me perpara. Persa i perket pyetjes,
ka vajza qe bien shume shpejt ne dashuri, si une psh  :perqeshje: 
Po prap te them te drejten, nuk e kam gjetur pergjigjen
se nuk e dallon dot se kush bie ne dashuri me perpara
ka nga ata qe bien ne dashuri, po nuk e tregojne, e 
mbajne perbrenda....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kaçurrelsja

MENDIMI IM ESHTE SE VAJZAT NUK E SHPREHIN 
DASHURIN QE NOSHTA NDJEJN.PO MEGJITHATE
DJEMT THON ME PARA FJALEN " TE DUA " PER TE 
MARR NE QAF VAJZEN DHE SI PER FJAL TE BUKUR
PO FEMRAT DUN ME SHUME SE KAQ ANYWAY !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## elisabet

Jam dakort me Sirenen e Vogel kur thote se te thuash fjalen te dua nuk do te thote te biesh ne dashuri...
Kam pershtypjen se djemte bien me rralle ne dashuri se vajzat, por ama kur bien aha bien shume keq...me zor dalin..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Once upon a tim

ne qofte se esht goce e mire e mire bjen vajza e me shpejt ne qofte se esht vajze qe ka kalu shum neper dure esht veshtire at besh te bjer ne dashuri!  Kshuqe varet me raste si takohen njerzit por mua me ka ndodh qe vajzat te bine me shpejt ne dashuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dionea

Varet nga njeriu.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Big_Bro

une them cunat

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ChloeS

Per menimin tim...60% bijne vajzat me shum se djemte...por ajo gjithmone varet nga tipi i personit...ne qoftese djali/vajza ka personalitet te dobet...bijne periher...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

